# Cross streets only?



## omgitschester (Nov 9, 2016)

im doing my first 2hr block tonight and I just got the crosstreets instead of an actual address. I signed up with the North Los Angeles location but the cross streets they send me is West LA. Do I just go to the cross streets? Lol. I was expecting an actual address. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Look like you are a Prime Now. From what I heard (im only do Logistics), that you have drive over there, and stay within the vicinity of that cross-street, and wait for further instruction (or ping). You should look through Prime Now thread before posting mate.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes just stay nearby, check in when you arrive , and wait for an order to come in.


----------



## omgitschester (Nov 9, 2016)

RGV said:


> Look like you are a Prime Now. From what I heard (im only do Logistics), that you have drive over there, and stay within the vicinity of that cross-street, and wait for further instruction (or ping). You should look through Prime Now thread before posting mate.


I think that's how it works. I just got here at the location and I clicked "I've arrive". Now it's just telling me to wait. So I guess I'll wait. Lol. Thanks for the reply. I'll read thru the Prime now thread


----------



## omgitschester (Nov 9, 2016)

sofla11 said:


> Yes just stay nearby, check in when you arrive , and wait for an order to come in.


For sure. I just got here. Let's see what happens. Thanks!


----------

